# Be Careful When Citing Antiquated Laws



## Raven (Dec 21, 2005)

During a discussion of antiquated laws (on another board), someone posted the following example of how this can backfire on you.

A student at Oxford University, citing an antiquated rule, demanded that a beer be brought to him during an examination.

Upon verifying the rule (and discovering another one), the beer was promptly produced.  The student was then disqualified from the exam for not wearing a sword. 

~ Raven ~


----------

